# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Το οδοιπορικό των Eλλήνων IFBB Pro!

## Polyneikos

*To οδοιπορικό των Eλλήνων IFBB Pro!* 
*(Μέρος 1ο)

*
 Μιλώντας κατά καιρούς για τους επαγγελματίες Έλληνες IFBB Pro , το Βodybuilding.gr θα επιχειρήσει να κάνει μια ιστορική αναδρομή στους αθλητές και αθλήτριες που είναι επαγγελματίες IFBB Pro και την διαδρομή για την αγωνιστική τους καταξίωση μέχρι και την απόκτηση της "κάρτας"-διαβατήριο για τους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες.



Ξεκινώντας από τους άντρες αυτού του "κλειστού Club" - 9 στο σύνολο [με χρονολογική σειρά απόκτησης της κάρτας] : 

1) Διακογιάννης Γιαννης (1991)
2) Μεντής Δημήτρης (Jimmy) (1995)
3) Ελευθεριάδης Γιάννης (1997)
4) Τζινίδης Μανώλης (2001) 
5) Μανώλακας Νικήτας (2008) 
6) Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης ( 2009)
7) Καραμανλάκης Μανώλης (2009)
 8) Πιστόλας Χρήστος (2016)
 9) Tριπολιτσιώτης Δημήτρης (2018)


*Γιάννης Διακογιάννης - Ο πρώτος Έλληνας IFBB Pro*

Ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης είναι εκείνος που άνοιξε αυτή την πορεία που εώς τότε, αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90, φάνταζε ως όνειρο για τους περισσότερους Ευρωπαίους αθλητές, πόσο μάλιστα για Έλληνες.




Ξεκίνησε την αγωνιστική του πορεία το 1979 στις κατηγορίες Εφήβων όπου αγωνίστηκε εώς και το 1982.
Το 1985 μεταπηδά στις κατηγορίες Ανδρών έχοντας διακρίσεις στα Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα της ΙFBB αλλά και με συμμετοχές σε διεθνείς αγώνες της ΙFBB International (Πανευρωπαϊκους, Παγκόσμιους , Μεσογειακούς).
Με ιδιαίτερα γεννητικά προσόντα που έδειχναν προοπτική, χωρίς όμως να έχουν φτάσει στο Peak της αγωνιστικής φόρμας.
H εξέλιξη ενός επαγγελματία, εκτός Αμερικής, φάνταζε πολύ δύσκολη, την δεκαετία του ΄90, καθώς οι αγώνες ήταν ως επι των πλείστων στην Αμερική αλλά και όλη η βιομηχανία του αθλήματος στημένη πάνω στο bodybuilding με διαφημίσεις, σπόνσορες, γυμναστήρια .
Στην Ευρωπαϊκή όχθη, πραγματοποιούντουσαν κάποια ευρωπαϊκά Grand Prix που γίνονταν ως tour μετά το Mr Olympia ενώ οι Eυρωπαίοι Pro, ελάχιστοι και κυρίως με διαμονη στην Αμερική.




Ρίχνοντας το βάρος στην επαγγελματική του αποκατάσταση, έχοντας ανοίξει γυμναστήριο στην Δάφνη, ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης αποφασίζει το 1990 να κάνει μια εντατική προετοιμασία , ώστε να διεκδικήσει μια σοβαρή διάκριση. 
Ένα ταξίδι στον Καναδά , μια απευθείας επικοινωνία με τον Βen Weider, του εξασφαλίζει την επαγγελματική κάρτα , γεγονός που τον έχρισε ως τον πρώτο Έλληνα επαγγελματία IFBB Pro!
Ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης, συμμετείχε σε έναν και μοναδικό αγώνα, το 1991, στο Mιλάνο.








*Δημήτρης Jimmy Μεντής - The American Dream*

Γεννήθηκε στο New Jersey και το 1981 επέστρεψε στην Ελλάδα.
Ξεκίνησε την αγωνιστική του πορεία το 1984 στις κατηγορίες Εφήβων όπου αγωνίστηκε εώς και το 1986.
Το 1988 και 1989 μεταπηδά στις κατηγορίες Ανδρών συμμετέχοντας στα Πανελλήνια και στο Mεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα στην Τουρκία το 1988.
Συνιδιοκτήτης του  International Gym στην Βατοπεδίου (Αμπελόκηπους), μετά από 10 χρόνια παραμονής στην Ελλάδα, αρχές της δεκαετίας του ΄90 επιστρέφει στην Αμερική και συνεχίζει την αγωνιστική του πορεία στα πρωταθλήματα ΝPC με αξιοπρόσεκτα πλασαρίσματα, έχοντας ιδιαίτερη σωματική εξέλιξη.





Επανέρχεται το 1995 στην Ελλάδα και αγωνίζεται στο 8ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο όπου κερδίζει με διαφορά την Heavyweight κατηγορία (εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν γινόταν Γενικός Τίτλος) και κατόπιν πρότασης της Ελληνικής Ομοσπονδίας, η Παγκόσμια Ομοσπονδία μέσω του προέδρου Ben Weider, κάνει το αίτημα δεκτό: Ο Δημήτρης Μεντής γίνεται επαγγελματίας!
Συμμετείχε το 1996 στο Florida Pro Invitational και το 2000 στο Arnold Classic.






Aθλητής που κατέκτησε την βιομηχανία του αθλήματος στην Αμερική, με πολλές διαφημίσεις, εξώφυλλα περιοδικών, ενώ τα περιοδικά τον ανέφεραν ως " Τhe Greek God of Bodybuilding". Kατοικεί μόνιμα στην Florida.






*Ιωάννης Ελευθεριάδης - Τhe Greek Panzer*

Με καταγωγή από την Χρυσούπολη Καβάλας που έζησε τα πρώτα του χρόνια, μετακόμισε στην Γερμανία όπου εξελίχθηκε σε κορυφαίο bodybuilder! Οι πρώτοι του αγώνες ήταν αρχές της δεκαετίας του ΄90 στην Γερμανία ξεκινώντας από τοπικούς αγώνες.
Το πρώτο βήμα καταξίωσης έγινε το 1995 όταν κέρδισε τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο ΠανΓερμανικό Πρωτάθλημα. 
Το 1997 ήρθε η ώρα του να γίνει επαγγελματίας, όταν κέρδισε το Overall στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB στην Τσεχία!



Η πρώτη του εμφάνιση ως επαγγελματίας ήταν το 1999 στην Νέα Υόρκη στο Night of Champions , έχοντας συνεχεις παρουσίες στον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα μέχρι και το 2002!
Παράλληλα αγωνίστηκε και σε άλλους αγώνες φτάνοντας τον διψήφιο αριθμό ενώ η τελευταία φορά που τον είδαμε να αγωνίζεται ήταν το 2012 στο Fibo Power στην Γερμανία.







*Τζινίδης Μανώλης - Ο χρυσός Έφηβος ....Pro!*

Ένας απο τους πιο ταλαντούχους εφήβους, ο Μανώλης Τζινίδης ξεκίνησε τους αγώνες από το 1985 στις κατηγορίες Εφήβων όπου αγωνίστηκε εώς και το 1987, με διακρίσεις σε Πανευρωπαϊκά και σε Παγκόσμια . Η επιτυχημένη του πορεία συνεχίστηκε και στις κατηγορίες Aνδρών που μεταπήδησε απο το 1988 και αγωνίστηκε ως το 1989. 





Ακολουθεί μια αγωνιστική παύση για τον Μανώλη, όταν το 2000 με την βοήθεια του χογηγού του Παναγιώτη Κατσέλου αποφασίζει ένα comeback.
Γενικός Νικητής στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα, συμμετέχει σε 3 διεθνείς αγώνες, στο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα (2ος), στο Βαλκανικό στην Τουρκία αλλά και στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα στην Βιρμανία. Είναι ο επόμενος αθλητής που προτείνεται από την Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία για επαγγελματική κάρτα όπου την αποκτά και ξεκινά τους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες το 2002 στο British Grand Prix και αγωνίστηκε μέχρι το 2007 όπου συμμετείχε στο Shawn Ray Colorado Classic.




Κάνει εκ νέου αγωνιστική παύση από το bodybuilding.
Το 2015 επανέρχεται ως ερασιτέχνης, όπου κατακτά τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και πραγματοποιεί αρκετούς διεθνείς αγώνες για 2 χρονιές.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικήτας Μανώλακας - Ο Ροδίτης πρωταθλητής*

Ο Νικήτας Μανώλακας, συνέχισε μια παράδοση της Ρόδου με καταξιωμένους αθλητές στο bodybuilding και ξεκίνησε αγωνιστικά στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90, όταν κέρδισε το Πρωτάθλημα Αιγαίου το 1996.



Συνέχισε τους αγώνες με ιδιαίτερες επιτυχίες κερδίζοντας την κατηγορία που αγωνιζόταν αλλά και Γενικούς Τίτλους.
Το 2003 κερδιζει τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB και ακολουθεί μια 2η θέση στο Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα στην Βουλγαρία.
Ακολούθησε μια αγωνιστική παύση του Μανώλακα, όταν το 2008 με αίτημά του προς την Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία, παρέλαβε την επαγγελματική κάρτα.





Το 2014 έκανε το βάπτισμα πυρός σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες στο Nordic Pro όπου κατέλαβε την 11η θέση και συνέχισε τις αγωνιστικές του εμφανίσεις με τελευταίο αγώνα το 2017 στο Ferrigno Legacy Pro στην Καλιφόρνια.
Διατηρεί  γυμναστήριο στην πόλη της Ρόδου ενώ είναι δάσκαλος πολεμικών τεχνών παράλληλα.





*Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός - Τhe DynaMike*

Ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός,ξεκίνησε το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του ΄90, αρχικά σε grand prix της Κω, μόνιμης κατοικίας του, όπου μετέπειτα κατέκτησε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα της WABBA αλλά και Παγκόσμιους Τίτλους της WABBA World.






To 2008, έχοντας κερδίσει τα πάντα αποφασίζει να μεταπηδήσει σε αγώνες της IFBB, όταν κερδίζει το ΠανΓερμανικό Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB.
Ο αγώνας που εξασφαλίζει το δικαίωμα της επαγγελματικής κάρτας στον Μιχάλη, είναι το Arnold Classic Amateur στο Ohio όπου στην heavyweight κατηγορία παίρνει την 3η θέση!
Κάνει το ντεπούτο του ως IFBB Pro στο Australian Pro Grand Prix όπου καταλαμβάνει την 4η θέση και κερδίζει την πρόκριση του στο Mr Olympia του 2009!



Στο πλούσιο παλμαρέ του ο Κεφαλιανός έχει καταγράψει 47 επαγγελματικούς αγώνες, 3 παρουσίες σε Mr Olympia και μια νίκη στο Mr Europe Pro το 2012!
Διατηρεί από το 2019 γυμναστήριο στην Κώ το Οlympia Kos Gym





*Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης - Τhe Real Deal*

Ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης έκανε τα πρώτα του βήματα στο bodybuilding το 1999 όπου γρήγορα έδειξε ότι πρόκειται για ένα γνήσιο-καθαρόαιμο ταλέντο του bodybuilding.






Κατακτώντας διαδοχικά τίτλους όπου συμμετείχε την πενταετία 1999-2003, το 2004 κάνει μια φοβερή χρονιά!
Κερδίζει τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα (νωρίτερα το Διασυλλογικό Πιέρια) κερδίζει την κατηγορία στο Βαλκανικό της Βουλγαρίας ενώ στο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα στην Αίγυπτο βγαίνει 2ος.
Την επόμενη χρονιά , το 2005 , έρχεται το πλήρωμα το χρόνου και βγαίνει Γενικός Νικητής στο Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα που γίνεται στην Ελλάδα!



Το 2009 αποκτά την επαγγελματική κάρτα κατόπιν πρότασης της Ελληνικής Ομοσπονδίας και τον Σεπτέμβριο κάνει το ντεπούτο του στο Atlantic City Pro! Ακολούθησε την ίδια χρονιά το Sacramento Pro.
Το 2010 συμμετείχε στο Εuropa Show στο Dallas και στο Εuropa Pro στην Μαδρίτη.







Μετά από 2ετή αποχή απο τους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες, το 2013 επανέρχεται ως ερασιτέχνηςκαι κερδίζει τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB. Το 2013 κερδίζει εκ νέου την επαγγελματική κάρτα, δια χειρός του προέδρου Raphael Santonja στο Ben Weider Cup στην Αθήνα.



*Χρηστός Πιστόλας - The New Era*

Ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας, από την νέα γενιά αθλητών (κάτω των 30) αγωνιστηκε το 2009 στις κατηγορίες Εφήβων για πρώτη φορά.
Mε συνεχείς παρουσίες μέχρι και το 2016 σε εγχώριους και διεθνείς αγώνες και προοδευτική εξέλιξη,  το 2016 συμμετέχει στο Παννελήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB όπου κερδίζει την κατηγορία του ενώ μετά απο 2 ημέρες, στο Diamond Cup , κερδίζει τον Γενικό Τίτλο και την επαγγελματική κάρτα!







Έκανε το ντεπούτο του το 2017 στο San Marino Pro, όπου πήρε την 12η θέση ενώ την επόμενη χρονιά , το 2018, συμμετείχε στο George Farah Classic στην Padova.








*Δημήτρης Τριπολιτσιώτης - Τhe Big Tripo*

Η αγωνιστικη  πορεία του Δημήτρη Τριπολιτσιώτη ξεκίνησε το 2010 όταν αγωνίστηκε σε κατηγορίες Εφήβων, ενώ επανήλθε το 2013 στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB συμμετέχοντας στον Γενικό Τίτλο.
Το 2018 κερδίζει το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB στο Βελλίδειο. 





Έκτοτε στράφηκε σε αγώνες της IFBB Pro League , με αφετηρία το Amateur Olympia Εngland (2ος), εν συνεχεία στο FitParade Classic στην Ουγγαρία (2ος) και έκλεισε την αγωνιστική χρονία με τον αγώνα GoldenTimes Bodybuilding Grand Prix στην Κίνα (4ος).
Το 2019 ξεκίνησε αγωνιστικά για τον Τριπολιτσιώτη στις 20 Ιουλίου όταν συμμετείχε στο Amateur Olympia Portugal καταλαμβάνοντας την 3η θέση!




Τελικά, ο 5ος του αγώνας , το  Kai Greene Classic  έμελλε να ήταν αυτός που θα έκλεινε τον κύκλο των ερασιτεχνικών αγώνων του Δημήτρη, καθώς κέρδισε τον Γενικό Τίτλο και την επαγγελματική κάρτα!






_Τέλος 1ου μέρους - Το αφιέρωμα θα συνεχίσει με τις Γυναίκες IFBB Pro_

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τελειο αρθρο-θεμα Κωστα :03. Clap:   Δεν νομιζω να το βρει κανεις αλλου.

----------


## NASSER

Το άρθρο είναι σημαντική αναφορά για τους αθλητές που διέπρεψαν στο επαγγελματικο bodybuilding.  :03. Clap: 
 Πίσω από αυτές τις προσπάθειες υπάρχει κόπος και έξοδα. Δεν είναι εύκολο να κατο ρθώσεις να αποκτήσεις IFBB PRO κάρτα και έπειτα να την υποστηρίξεις. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*To οδοιπορικό των Eλληνίδων IFBB Pro!*

Συνεχίζοντας το αφιέρωμα που είχαμε ξεκινήσει *για τους Έλληνες αθλητές που είναι IFBB Pro*, θα αναφερθούμε στο δεύτερο μέρος στις Ελληνίδες αθλήτριες με δικαίωμα στους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες της IFBB Pro League. 
* 6 είναι οι αθλήτριες που κατέκτησαν την κάρτα* *τις οποίες θα αναφέρουμε με χρονολογική σειρά :*



Η* Έλενα Καββά* συμμετείχε σε αγώνες από το 2006 όπου έδειξε από νωρίς τις δυνατότητές της, καταλαμβάνοντας την 2η θέση στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA το 2006.
Είναι η πρώτη Ελληνίδα αθλήτρια που απέκτησε επαγγελματική κάρτα στην κατηγορία Bodybuilding το 2010, μετά την συμμετοχή της στο 16ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB-Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.
Αγωνίστηκε για πρώτη φορά στο FIBO Power Pro τον Απρίλιο του 2011, όπου κατετάγη 11η. Η δεύτερή της συμμετοχή, ήταν τον Μάρτιο του 2013 στο Arnold Classic στο Ohio, όπου επίσης έλαβε την 11η θέση. Η Έλενα Καββά έκανε έναν τελευταίο αγώνα το 2014, στο Ferringo Legacy Pro όπου κατετάγη 16η.







Η *Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου*, αγωνίζεται από το 2004 και θεωρείται η αθλήτρια που  έχει κερδίσει τις υψηλότερες διακρίσεις ως ερασιτέχνης στα διεθνή Πρωταθλήματα της IFBB.
Στο παλμαρέ της υπάρχουν 2 χρυσά Bαλκανικά Πρωταθληματα (2005 & 2006), ένα χρυσό Μεσογειακό (2006), 2η στο Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα και 2η στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα το 2007, 1η στο Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο το 2007, είναι μερικές από τις διακρίσεις της.



Η 1η θέση που κατέλαβε στο Arnold Classic Europe τον Οκτώβριο του 2011, ήρθε και συμπλήρωσε τις τεράστιες επιτυχίες της , δίνοντας το δικαίωμα στην Κρητικοπούλου να συμμετάσχει στις επαγγελματικές κατηγορίες Figure!
Πρώτος της επαγγελματικός αγώνας το 2012 , το Αrnold Classic Europe Pro , όπου πήρε την 11η θέση.



Το 2013, έκανε ένα καρέ αγώνων στην Αμερική:
Αρχικά στο Chicago, στο Wings of Strength Chicago Pro όπου βγαίνει 15η.
Κατόπιν συμμετείχε στο Tampa Pro στην Florida (16η), στο Europa SuperShow Dallas (16η) και στο Valenti Gold Cup στην Florida όπου βγήκε 16η.



Η *Ελένη Πλακίτση*, μόνιμος κάτοικος Αγγλίας, συμμετείχε σε αγώνες Fitness και μετέπειτα Body Fitness στην Αγγλία με διακρίσεις.
Συμμετείχε στο 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB-EΟΣΔ στην Θεσσαλονίκη , κέρδισε την Ψηλή κατηγορία Βody Fitness και της προτάθηκε η IFBB Pro Card. Συμμετείχε την ίδια χρονιά, το 2011, στον πρώτο της επαγγελματικό αγώνα, το Phoenix Arizona Pro όπου στην κατηγορία Figure βγήκε 9η.
Συνέχισε το 2012 κάνοντας ένα καρέ αγώνων, το ΙFBB Optimum Classic (9η), το New York Pro (16η), το Wings of Strength Pro (16η) και το Omaha Pro Figure (7η).







Η *Αναστασία Παπουτσάκη*, πρώην πρωταθλήτρια στίβου, ξεκίνησε τους αγώνες το 2013 και γρήγορα εξελίχθηκε σε κορυφαία αθλήτρια τόσο στην Ελλάδα αλλά και στους διεθνείς αγώνες, με χρυσά μετάλλια στο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα αλλά και στο San Marino το 2016.
Κορυφαία της αθλητική στιγμή , το Diamond Cup Athens το 2016, όπου κερδίζοντας την κατηγορία Physique, απέκτησε την επαγγελματική κάρτα!
Δεν έχει κάνει μέχρι στιγμής κάποιον επαγγελματικό αγώνα.







Η *Ελένη Ζαβιτσάνου* ξεκίνησε τους αγώνες το 2013, στην κατηγορία Bikini Fitness, διαγωνιζόμενη στο 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΙFBB.
Στις επόμενές τις εμφανίσεις, μεταπήδησε στην κατηγορία Body Fitness, όπου συμμετείχε σε ελληνικούς και διεθνείς αγώνες.
Oι στιγμές που θα μείνουν χαραγμένες στην Ελένη Ζαβιτσάνου, η κατάκτηση του Overall στις κατηγορίες Βοdy Fitness στο Diamond Cup 2017 στην Μάλτα που της εξασφάλισε την επαγγελματική κάρτα και το δικαίωμα να αγωνίζεται στις κατηγορίες Figure !
H Ελένη Ζαβιτσάνου ήδη μετράει 4 επαγγελματικούς αγώνες από το 2017:
1. IFBB Pro San Marino Pro 2017 7η θέση
2. IFBB Pro Wings Of Strength 2018 9η θέση
3. IFBB Pro Mr Big Evolution Pro Portugal 2019 6η θέση
4. IFBB Pro Kai Greene Classic 2019 5η θέση






Η *Βίκυ Μουτοπούλου* ειναι μια αθλήτρια που έκανε την πρώτη της εμφάνιση το 2010 στο 23ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB-EOΣΔ.
Έχοντας σταθερή πορεία με αρκετές παρουσίες σε Ελληνικούς και διεθνείς αγώνες φτάνουμε στο 2018 όπου η Ελληνίδα αθλήτρια κέρδισε το Overall των κατηγοριών Physique στο William Bonac Classic στην Ολλανδία και κέρδισε την IFBB Pro Card!
Το βάπτισμα του πυρός για την Μουτοπούλου ήρθε τον Νοέμβριο του 2019 στο Romania Muscle Fest όπου κατέλαβε την 11η θέση.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίο το αφιέρωμα και όμορφα τα κορίτσια μας καί την κάθε μια με την χάρη της ανάλογα με την κατηγορία της  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------

